# need help with engine cooling



## bert_06040 (May 23, 2017)

So yesterday I did my very first entire timing belt job. I got the kit from blauparts. Everything went well. Whooooo! Except.............upon turning the key, the electric fan attached to the radiator immediately started spinning at an ultra high speed. I drove it like that to see if it would go away on its own but it didn't. The dash read a steady 190 degrees. I then disconnected the harness that powers the fan cause it was starting to annoy the hell out of me and went for a quick drive. If anyone is familiar with the OBDeleven scan dongle, I scanned it with that and was getting a reading of 208 degrees on channel 1 value 2. The engine bay felt much hotter than it did prior to disconnecting the fan but the dash still read a steady 190 degrees. On the scanner, channel 0 value 1 read 196 degrees. So I kind of freaked out and reconnected the fan. But......it wouldn't turn on. It's quite the mystery though because I used a multimeter on live connector and got a high reading. I then connected it to the fans plug and gave it a whirl and the voltage also spike a bit. I think when I drove with the fan unplugged maybe the high heat killed the motor. IDK. The engine bay just felt way too hot. I rescanned the car and got fault code p2181. I don't understand why since I just replaced the CTS several weeks ago with a VW one and the therm and wp are both new. I forgot to buy pentosin so I salvaged what I could, so right now the block and rad have approximately 80% distilled water and 20% pentosin. Am I running the risk of damaging something driving with the engine up to 208 degrees? Oh and I have no CEL or loss of coolant either.


----------

